# Rekarte pelo Brasil: Sabará/MG



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Fala galera! Continuando minha viagem pelo Brasil e ainda dentro do grande estado de Minas Gerais!
Aproveitei que estava em BH, e dei um pulo em Sabará :yes: um pulo mesmo, Sabará é uma cidade histórica localizada na RMBH!
Mas sinceramente me decepcionei com a cidade, seu centro histórico é bem pequeno e mal conservado, por isso tirei poucas fotos de lá hno:
Mas vamos lá!*


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Legal gostei, mesmo sendo pequeno o centro histórico de Sabará me parece bem conservado. 

Belas fotos!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Sabará sofre por ter virado uma periferia de Belo Horizonte em certa medida. O centro da cidade é o que sobrou dos tempos áureos. O irônico é que Sabará era a sede da comarca no século XIX que abrangia inclusive a área do atual município de Belo Horizonte.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Sabará é uma cidade que foi engolida pelas periferias/favelas de BH.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Centro histórico bem conservado, pelo menos pelas fotos. Pena que acabou virando parte da periferia da RM de BH, com o tempo.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Outra cidade colonial que sofreu com isso foi Santa Luzia: https://www.google.com/maps/@-19.76...4!1sbT5Uut4nzxvW8doo8Z-Kwg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Caeté ficou mais protegida, talvez pela própria Serra da Piedade que funcionou com uma barreira física contra a expansão da mancha urbana.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

[duplicado]


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Pelas fotos postadas se vê uma cidade bonita com construções históricas bonitas.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Legal Rekarte. Pena que foram poucas fotos!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Vlw pelos comentários, glra!


----------



## Atchim (May 24, 2019)

Muito boas fotos, gosto muito desse tipo de arquitetura, pena que não tem onde eu moro.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Boas fotos, Rekarte.

Pelo GSV, o centro histórico de Sabará não parece mal cuidado, só é pequeno, realmente, e um tanto descaracterizado.

Mas quase não vi casarão abandonado.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Não é grande mesmo, mas nem acho que seja um ch tão pequeno assim. Está é bem descaracterizado nas beiradas, dando essa sensação de ser menor.
Infelizmente, toda a cidade está muito mal cuidada, com os acessos tomados por algumas invasões bem feias e não fazem jus de Sabará ser considerada turística, mas vejo potencial. 
Atualmente não aconselharia ninguém a ir lá para turistar.


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Bonitinha Sabará. Realmente não passa um aspecto descuidado, mas são poucas fotos, então não sei.

E você registrou bem o local, Rekarte! kay:


----------



## benevocci (May 20, 2012)

Levei anos para conhecer, mesmo morando em BH. Em resumo, achei tenebroso o caminho e broxante a cidade. 
Uma pena ter sido invadida por favelas e ter o centro tão descaracterizado e mal cuidado.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Sim, realmente as favelas tomaram conta do entorno de Sabará, é realmente uma pena hno:


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Gosto de quero mais, linda cidade! E a odisséia de Rekarte por Minas só faz render...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
E olha que ainda não cheguei na melhor parte!


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

O maior problema da cidade é a quantidade de favelas no entorno.


----------

